# Bo-Se use in goats ?'s



## Mrs_stuart (Dec 24, 2003)

I have read several post about Bo-Se...well, i have never hear of it...So i wanted to ask some questions about it...I did call my vet...he said "huh?" that is why i am posting on here.
first, I do know that it is for selenium def. 
but how do you know if you have a selenium def?
What are the symptoms of the deficiency?
Do you give the Bo-Se to all does, kids? if so, when ...
before birth, to does or after...what age for kids
and how much?
If Bo-Se for goats or just other animals?
Do you get if from vets or will the feed store carry it (in some cases)?
I love this group, I alway learn something new. the way i figure, i will never know what i need to when the goats are concerned...  
thanks to all!

Belinda


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Mrs_stuart said:


> I have read several post about Bo-Se...well, i have never hear of it...So i wanted to ask some questions about it...I did call my vet...he said "huh?" that is why i am posting on here.
> first, I do know that it is for selenium def.
> but how do you know if you have a selenium def?
> What are the symptoms of the deficiency?
> ...


I believe Bo-Se is Vitamn E. I get ours at the vet's office. It is labeled for sows, ewes, and calves I believe. 
We use it on calves when needed and on our goat kids when needed. The dosage will depend on your area and the degree of deficiency.
When we see it in our calves and kids it generally shows up as very weak legs, that appear to knucle. I had not seen a calf with the problem in a long time, but Jacquee ended up needing a dose and I treated our most recent heifer calf as well.
One of our wethers looked like he had a broken front leg the way it bent back unnaturally. It simply wasn't strong enough to stay straight. So I picked up Bo-Se and treated them all.

Sorry I wasn't much help.


----------



## Milking Mom (Oct 2, 2004)

Bo-Se and Mu-Se
2 different but similar medications

Note the dosage difference

For Treatment of:
Use in prevention/treatment of Selenium deficiency which can cause Nutritional Muscular Dystrophy, or White Muscle Disease (weak legs in kids) Also can increase fertility and also aids in easier birthing.
Goat Dose: SQ Injection:
Bo-Se/Myosel-B - 1 ml per 40 pounds
Mu-Se/Myosel/M/Velenium - 1 ml per 200 pounds
Milk withholding time: 24 hours
Notes:
Selenium can be TOXIC, and the margin of safety is narrow. Use only in Selenium deficient areas (check with your vet)
Give pregnant does a shot of Bo-Se at two to three weeks before their due dates. You can also give to bucks one month before the start of breeding season and give to the does one week prior to introducing the buck to the does.
Kids can be given 1/4 cc Bo-Se (That is Bo-Se) at birth, given sq. To use the Mu-Se (The Mu-Se needs to be highly diluted for kids) on new kids put 1/4 cc of Mu-Se in a 5cc syringe of sterile water, mix well. Give 1 cc sq per kid.

Bo-Se and Mu-Se must be purchased from the Vet. The Mu-Se is the most economical way to go. Usually a 50 ml bottle will run around $18.00 a bottle and will last quite a while because it needs to be used at such a smaller dosage than the Bo-Se. If you get some from your vet make sure you ask if it is actually Bo-Se or Mu-Se because of the dosage difference.


----------



## caroline00 (Nov 10, 2002)

the vets in our area (Texas County) only carry MU-Se and will not give a doasage for newborns. It is labelled for 12 weeks and older.

So if you get it, make sure you know what you are getting and know the right dosage. WE have a friend who got a verbal dosage for Bo-Se from a friend and picked up Mu-Se from the vet, gave it to baby goats and accidently killed his babys due to a wrong dosage.

I dont have goats any longer but I preferred to give it to the Does 4-6 weeks before kidding. That protected the kids and the does without running the risk of compromised newborns and having to micromeasure the med to give to the kids.

Again, in our area (40 miles makes a big difference when it comes to hay) I have known several families who have lost kids due to selenium deficiency and not getting injectible selenium in a timely manner.

WE fed alfalfa pellets made for goats and still gave the selenium to the does before kidding. WE didnt have to give it to any newborns.


----------



## Mrs_stuart (Dec 24, 2003)

I did go to my vet again and asked if they could be me the BoSe and they said they would order it...they sold me the whole bottle, so i know it is the BoSe. They problem i have is, i dont know exactly when my does are due...
my ober is showing signs that she will deliver in a week to two weeks and my nubian after that. Should i go ahead and give it to the does or wait and give it to the kids? I really appreciate all the advice.

Belinda


----------



## caroline00 (Nov 10, 2002)

I have given it that late. I had friends lose a kid to selenium deficiency and so I had her give her other does selenium right then. They delivered within a week or 2. WE didnt see any deficiency in the kids...but not all kids suffer when a mom is deficient either. Personally, I would give it to the does


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Very little selenium and E is making it into colostrum from injecting the dam. In problem areas you have to give the infants supplements, including in severe areas, every week for awhile. Remember the dosages of 1cc per 40 pounds is a minimal amount, certainly not even enough if true defficiency exsists. When using the Mu-se simply dilute it with another vitamin, like AD&E(4cc of the vitamin for every 1cc of the Mu-se) then relable the bottle so you are then giving 1cc per 25 pounds, instead of the 1cc per 200 pounds. I use 1/2 cc syringes and then give half of this to my newborns under the skin. My vet is a horse vet and Mu-se is what she uses, so we get a much better deal in purchasing this from her, rather than a whole bottle of Bo-se that I wouldn't use in 3 years. I double the dose on my infant kids for selenium, but not for the adults.

Joyce at saanendoah.com has a great article on what is and isn't in the colostrum. Vicki


----------



## Mrs_stuart (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks caroline!!!!!
and thanks Vicki, i will go and read that ariticle. 

Belinda


----------

